# Zoo Med Mini Combo Deep Dome Lamp Fixture



## AnthonyC (Aug 14, 2011)

Has anyone used this product for their indoor tortoise enclosure (baby sulcatas)? I was wondering if someone could give me some feedback on it b/c I was considering purchasing it. Thank you very much!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003F6XW56/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## DixieParadise (Aug 14, 2011)

i have it for my RF inside enclosure. Used twice and moved them outside..so don't really know what to tell you. But I do have one... When I bought it, I did so...because I knew I was going to need at least two lamps and this gave me the ability to do that with only one clamp.

Oops, sorry...I bought the light stand to hold the lights and clamped my Red Night light onto the post. The Mini ZooMed does not clamp...


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 14, 2011)

DixieParadise said:


> i have it for my RF inside enclosure. Used twice and moved them outside..so don't really know what to tell you. But I do have one... When I bought it, I did so...because I knew I was going to need at least two lamps and this gave me the ability to do that with only one clamp.
> 
> Oops, sorry...I bought the light stand to hold the lights and clamped my Red Night light onto the post. The Mini ZooMed does not clamp...





Thanks for the information Dixie. Did you have any problems with the bulbs or ceramic heaters sticking out of the bottom?


----------



## DixieParadise (Aug 14, 2011)

No, on the regular type bulbs. But I do have one of those long neon looking bulbs that curls and it sticks out..but I only use it to light up the enclosure to clean it. (Really lights up the place  )I do not use it for the Tortoises...


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Anthony:

You can buy the lights much cheaper at a home improvement store like Lowe's or Home Depot. Just be sure to get the one with a ceramic base. 

Personally, I prefer the wider bell and really don't like the "deep dome," and I like them individual, not stuck together like that.


----------



## pandacakes (Aug 14, 2011)

I had this for a little bit and I really liked it. I had to switch to a strip type fixture cause I was afraid that my cats would knock it over.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 14, 2011)

The main thing with the combo to remember is that it can't handle a ceramic heat emitter!


----------



## LindaF (Aug 14, 2011)

I have one I have used for over a year with no problems. I have a red infrared bulb on 7x24 for heat shen inside. I haven't had any issues with it. Also, the above is correct. It is not for use with CHEs.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 14, 2011)

I had one for about 20 minutes. It says it can handle 100 watts on each side. But the second I put my 75 watt basking light in one side (it was the light they recommended for this particular set up) it blew and started smoking really bad. I just took it back and got one dome and a Power Sun.
Plus it kept going lop sided, again with the lights it recommended. My tort was coming the next day so I didn't really have time to test it out more or else I would have.


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2011)

Seems like it would be okay, but I prefer the freedom of being able to move my light and/or CHE around to get my temps just right. What happens if you need to raise your MVB to get the right basking temp, but you need to lower your CHE to get the right night temps?


----------



## Robert (Aug 14, 2011)

Tom said:


> Seems like it would be okay, but I prefer the freedom of being able to move my light and/or CHE around to get my temps just right. What happens if you need to raise your MVB to get the right basking temp, but you need to lower your CHE to get the right night temps?



Agreed. I used one of these when I got my first Leopard, but I returned it because i did not feel that I had enough freedom to move and adjust the lights individually.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 14, 2011)

Agree with others. I prefer having the flexibility of two different fixtures.


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice! I cancelled the order from Amazon and found 2 separate units for $7.37 each in Home Depot!


----------

